# Charter/ Motorola SGB6580 dropping periodically



## mlireland (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi,
I need some advice, please, troubleshooting an issue with our cable modem periodically dropping connection.

Service provider is Charter, modem is a Motorola SURFboard Gateway SBG6580 that I bought on my own. We're new to cable internet service, having had slow but reliable DSL up until now.

Periodically (3-5 times a day, at least), our internet connection drops. When this happens, the power and wireless lights are on, all other lights are out. The only solution is to unplug, count to 10, and replug the modem. This works, until it happens again.

Yesterday, I finally broke down and called Charter after listening to my family complain about how we had traded our "great" DSL service for this "crappy" service (even though the speed difference is supposed to be something like 60x. They checked from their end, said they saw no problem, had me power cycle the modem (d/c coax and power) and said that if it happened again, it was probably the modem.

It's still happening. I checked the log on the modem just now and have attached what I found. If anyone could PLEASE help translate what these entries mean, I'd love to chase down whether this really is a modem problem, a provider problem, or something in between. I'm fine with swapping out the modem if that's what's needed, but it feels like a copout to start there.

Thanks so much in advance for your time and expertise!

Meghan


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Is wired and wireless connections affected?

Have you tried to Power Cycle your gateway device? This info is from Charter's site:


> Turn off the computer
> Unplug the power source from the back of the router
> Reconnect the power source to the router
> Restart your computer


A lot more information here on how to troubleshoot connectivity issues using Charter.
Charter Wireless Home Networking Basic Troubleshooting - Charter Communications

Worst case if none of the above recomendations helped. Reset your Gateway to the factory setting then reconfigure all from scratch.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## mlireland (Dec 21, 2011)

Is wired and wireless connections affected?

_Yes, both. I can see the modem from either a wired or wireless connection, but the modem can't get to the internet._

Have you tried to Power Cycle your gateway device?

_Yes, have tried power cycling. That gets me back online, but it's not really an acceptable option to do several times a day, especially when my connection drops in the middle of some critical activity. _

Worst case if none of the above recomendations helped. Reset your Gateway to the factory setting then reconfigure all from scratch.

_I have never configured anything in the first place, so I'm not sure what would be accomplished by resetting. For that matter, if I did factory reset, I'm not at all sure what to reconfigure. Are there settings that the Charter tech set when they installed the service? Aren't those important to connecting to Charter's service? _

_Thanks!_


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you currently connected to your Gateway and posting here at the Forum?

If you are, pls provide an ipconfig /all output, instruction can be found here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html

Also, the instructions to reconfigure your router can be found from the manual.


----------

